# Show me your trim dressing



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Following the success of theshrew's " show me you tyre dressing" which has been very useful, I thought why not a trim one.

So let's see them pics, 50/50 or befores and afters would be good:thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Id be interested in seeing pics of valet pro's trim glitz, apparently it repels water really well.
anyone?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Just in the process of using dodos supernatural trim coating will report back after it's cured. Looking good tho as the trim was very faded and stained and now looking quite darkened. 
Gonz.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Just in the process of using dodos supernatural trim coating will report back after it's cured. Looking good tho as the trim was very faded and stained and now looking quite darkened.
> Gonz.


I just ended my bottle of supernatural quartz trim dressing,its really good stuff.
Durability is a few months easy,and its a darkened satin look,which is brilliant to my opinion.


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

Applied nanolex trim rejuvenator yesterday. Extremely pleased with the results...

Skirts


Rear bumper


Beadage


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

heres what im using

shown on a 911 scuttle


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks guys, both the above look good, any ideas on durability? Hope we can get a few more up, I will get mine up later


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

steve from wath said:


> heres what im using
> 
> shown on a 911 scuttle


looks a great finish, any reports on durability? cheers.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Your finish and longevity will depend on the trim compound, rubber smooth or textured plastic, fibreglass or rubber.

Never got round to posting this but here are two.

This is a 7 year old transit the bumper has not been scrubbed with apc at all just a wash before application.










Now Carplan Black Trim Wax...to the left...










Now Mer Bumper Gel...to the Right...










Next Day...

Wet the Mur looks to be about gone...










But once dry its visibly there...










However a few weeks the Mer seamed gone.

The Carplan Black Trim Wax However now some 2.5 Months later still looks pretty much as it did when first applied in the first pic and that is the contrast you see today when you see it on the road.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

CarPro DLUX on our MINI John Cooper Works trim :thumb:


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

Another vote for carplan from me. It's a real bugger to use though. Too much or not buffed enough and it'll run when it rains. Not pleasant to use but the results are fantastic


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Never had it run so must have done it just right every time,,,,:lol:

Not Bad for around £4 i think.


----------



## fisko53 (Jun 30, 2012)

Another vote for carplan too, I used tar remover to get rid of the white wax stains from the FK1000p, then the black trim wax to finish off


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

Bugger, if this thread was open a week earlier, I could have taken pics of the trim that my car had before I use Plasticare on it. It's such an awesome product!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Used Gtechniq C4 today, very impressed

Gtechniq C4


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

C4 for me as well. Very similar results on the 911's windscreen scuttle, but it lasted 2 years before needing to be redone


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm currently using Autosmart Trim Wizard.


Looks ok with great beading, but as you can see it could be darker( I know the plastic underneath has most to do with this)

Really liking the Maxolen and Nanolex in the first couple of posts


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Chemical Guys Natural shine dressing



Left side dressed only


----------



## shiny i10 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Here you go Dionysus mate Trim Glit*

Not the best of pictures as on my phone but here you go 50/50, just been raining here so i'll try and get a beading pic to add later.I think its probably one of if not the best trim dressings i've used.


----------



## shiny i10 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Here you go mate Dionysus Trim Glitz*

Not the best of pictures as on my phone but here you go 50/50, just been raining here so i'll try and get a beading pic to add later.I think its probably one of if not the best trim dressings i've used.

Sorry for the double post tried to edit the title of the post but didn't quite work out right. But i'll use it for a update. As promised beading pics.

Picture 0002 is carchem rubber and vinyl wax i'm trying out.

Hope that helps you.:thumb:


----------



## yerfeetstoobig (May 11, 2014)

Any thoughts on the Gtechniq C4 trim restorer?


----------



## christo (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes, I used it on a Fiat Panda


----------



## flatlinerz (Feb 29, 2012)

Maxolen looks pretty good


----------

